# X-Force Challenge Test Video



## Oryx (Feb 5, 2007)

Here is the NEW X-Force challenge video link. The results are in. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBJKCrhqR-M


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Sweet video!!


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Theres really no way to argue with that. It looks great.


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Hopefully this puts a lot of the oranges vs apples comments to some what of a rest.


----------



## psevenom2004 (Dec 8, 2006)

elk stalker said:


> Hopefully this puts a lot of the oranges vs apples comments to some what of a rest.


Now Elk you know thats not going to be true there always a person out there that is going to complain about everything. I wont be shocked if here in about 45mins someone will be bashing the x-force. Thinking about retiring my Venom but man I cant lol....O the temptations :tongue: 

PSE Rocks :darkbeer:


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

psevenom2004 said:


> Now Elk you know thats not going to be true there always a person out there that is going to complain about everything. I wont be shocked if here in about 45mins someone will be bashing the x-force. Thinking about retiring my Venom but man I cant lol....O the temptations :tongue:
> 
> PSE Rocks :darkbeer:


Yes, you are correct there venom. It's already happening. You can't make everyone happy. Fact is that PSE has really stepped up to the plate this year with their 07 line. 

As a side note, I have never been more proud to represent one company as I have been with PSE the last few months.


----------



## psevenom2004 (Dec 8, 2006)

I want to get one so bad but $800 dollars is high for me (College Student) I'll wait a year to save up or maybe they might come down in price. I would love to shoot one in the up coming IBO World Championship but I think the Venom will be my companion in that tournment.


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I've liked my Hoyts, and was thinking of getting the new Vectrix or Vulcan, but now I'm gonna have to test drive the X-Force. I'm also gonna try the APA Black Mamba Xtreme 2...I'd like to see it compared side by side with the X-force...anyone gonna do that video for me? the PSE looks like a winner though...


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh dear thats blowie bait if ever I saw it.


They really have done a remarkable job with that bow. I think kudos are in order for PSE.


----------



## DaveInID (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice video. That is some impressive performance that can't be denied. Kudos to PSE.

...Dave


----------



## PatriotDually (Oct 14, 2005)

I will be going to shoot that bow tomorrow!!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

OK now, I will keep my mouth shut of how the PSE of old was not impressive to me.


----------



## TXarcher20 (Jan 14, 2007)

Lets see how its holds up over a years worth of shooting, its a pse remember:wink:


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

TXarcher20 said:


> Lets see how its holds up over a years worth of shooting, its a pse remember:wink:


 Tx... Was gonna comment but I see your a "NEWBIE" here and your just young enough not to know any better..

Cheers
Tim


----------



## crazy horse (Nov 4, 2002)

I am not defending any of the bows in the test, but lets see the real story on speed, whats the brace heights of all the bows, what is the draw force curves like on all the bows. Lets get the whole story.


----------



## raylloyd01 (Jan 26, 2007)

TXarcher20 said:


> Lets see how its holds up over a years worth of shooting, its a pse remember:wink:



Been shooting PSE equipment since 1989. Never had a problem. Not one.
My new X-Force should be in next week :thumbs_up


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

mdewitt71 said:


> OK now, I will keep my mouth shut of how the PSE of old was not impressive to me.


ok I think Ross bows are very nice! but what dose ross make on the bow?
I know they don`t make the limbs or the riser..do they make the cams?
or the strings? so basicly the put bows together form parts they bought.
na I not that Impressed either!!!!

bigbucks170


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*How about the APA Black Mamba*

No question the X-Force is fast, but I quess PSE din't have the guts to compare it to APA's Black mamba. Can somebody out there do that for us, you know, compare aples to aples. That test was like comparing a Corvette to regular Mustang and not with a Ford GT or a Viper!!!!


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

IBQUIKER said:


> No question the X-Force is fast, but I quess PSE din't have the guts to compare it to APA's Black mamba. Can somebody out there do that for us, you know, compare aples to aples. That test was like comparing a Corvette to regular Mustang and not with a Ford GT or a Viper!!!!


OK, that's two of us Canucks who wanna see the made in Canada bow shoot against the X....that would be a real smackdown!


----------



## Jester (Jul 22, 2004)

I'll say that im not a big PSE fan but i did happen to shoot one of these bows and was fairly impressed, Fairly quiet, smooth, and very fast. truly one of the better bows PSE has come out with in years. Am curious though to see how that new limb design is going to hold up, They did switch back to a split limb design last year which seem to be holding up decently, But when i looked at the new limbs on the xforce, There so darn thin, the deflection on the things is insane, Just hope the old name Point Shoot Explode doesnt happen with this. haha i know this is gonna get flamed but had to throw it out there:tongue:


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

IBQUIKER said:


> No question the X-Force is fast, but I quess PSE din't have the guts to compare it to APA's Black mamba. Can somebody out there do that for us, you know, compare aples to aples. That test was like comparing a Corvette to regular Mustang and not with a Ford GT or a Viper!!!!


We will be evaluating both the X-Force and the APA Black Mamba X2 (along with many other bows) in this year's Compound Hunting Bow Face-Off.

Anthony


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

*speed*

they still didn't put it instup against another speed bow like the new apa,s or elite. they put it up with smooth bows.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Interesting video.

I would like to know how this thing draws and holds with a 6" brace height.


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

TXarcher20 said:


> Lets see how its holds up over a years worth of shooting, its a pse remember:wink:


I have quite a few people that come into our shop shooting PSE's older that you and they still shoot them!!!


----------



## JustOneMoreShot (Jul 24, 2005)

I am looking at the X Force and the Firestorm bows by PSE. I am also looking at Vectrix, Vulcan, Guardian, Allegiance, Tribute, and Matthews' Dren. 
The X Force looks like a real contender! PSE is really making some huge strides in bow design in the last year!


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

waaaaa waaaaa waaaaaa

no matter what tests pse puts out some folks will still make excuse, but they didnt..., they should have..., etc....

the proof is in the pudding. what they cooked up is good.

sold me. ill drop 800.00 on b/c of that video. mkt ploy worked. now lets see what its like in my hand...


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

It is an impressive video, but saying "you should compare apples to apples" and all that garbage is just that.....garbage. If all bows were identical, then they would all shoot identically. PSE knew EXACTLY what they were doing by comparing their bow against THE two most popular bows out there right now. I'll certainly give them points for knowing how to push a product. 

All of this being said, I would REALLY like to see the X-Force with its 6" bh paired up against the new Elite Envy with its 7 1/8" brace height.


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

*other bows*

if the APA and Elite are so great how come 95% of the shops in this county don't sell them? Answer is, very little intrest in those lines by the common folk only the diehards here. just adding gas to the fire


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

I want one. Ill trade somebody a pretty much brand new Trycon XL for an X-Force if anybody wants to get rid of one.


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Face Off*



escpen said:


> We will be evaluating both the X-Force and the APA Black Mamba X2 (along with many other bows) in this year's Compound Hunting Bow Face-Off.
> 
> Anthony




Thanks Anthony, I will be looking foward to see the results of the Face Off.


----------



## ndbowhunter (Oct 27, 2004)

Nice bow, but put a 6" brace height on a bowtech and see what happens!!


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

ndbowhunter said:


> Nice bow, but put a 6" brace height on a bowtech and see what happens!!



Shoot your BT @ #31" IBO and you can theortically produce your desired result...  BH isn't the difference it's an inch+ more of power stroke in the cycle....

Cheers
Tim


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*Ok*



tsilvers said:


> Tx... Was gonna comment but I see your a "NEWBIE" here and your just young enough not to know any better..
> 
> Cheers
> Tim


OK well now I'm saying it and I ain't no newbie, also I'm sure the x force is a nice bow, but in this video why didn't pse use the allegience for bowtech's bow versuses the gaurdian, also why wasn't the HCA Iron Mace brought into it as well, and even the envy from elite. Also if bowtech still made the blacknight they could of compared that, and I personally will take the blacknight over ANY bow on the market. One thing I do not like about the x force is the limb angles, look at them at full draw there is just noway they are not going to have problems with those. Bill.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

bill_rollins said:


> OK well now I'm saying it and I ain't no newbie, also I'm sure the x force is a nice bow, but in this video why didn't pse use the allegience for bowtech's bow versuses the gaurdian, also why wasn't the HCA Iron Mace brought into it as well, and even the envy from elite. Also if bowtech still made the blacknight they could of compared that, and I personally will take the blacknight over ANY bow on the market. One thing I do not like about the x force is the limb angles, look at them at full draw there is just noway they are not going to have problems with those. Bill.


Whar r you saying???

Is the Allegiance faster than the guardian or did i miss something... I thought they were relatively close in performance...  As far as the Iron Mace.. I would have loved to see it in the test as well... And the envy... Not sure anybody even has one of those bows yet... Crap I would have liked to see every current production bow tested for that matter... If you haven't figured it out yet... This is a popularity contest.. One prom queen against another.. Of course everybody has a different idea or notion as to who the prom queen is or should be... I think PSE picked the right group to compare to... Obviously the ones constantly raved about here... there all good bows in there own right... 

And one more thing... I have a Black Night and it ain't even close in any aspect(s) (ok maybe speed but still not there)... It's comical to me that you would even suggest this but hey different strokes for different folks as they say... Once you get the oppurtunity to shoot an X-force i'm sure your view will change... And don't let the limbs scare you... It's the radical limb bend (well beyond parrallel) that makes this bow with a super aggresive hybrid cam system... Just curious what problems you anticipate PSE having with them?? What I have heard is that they are capable of much more bend before any type of structural stress related problems will occur... And i do know they have been cycle tested for durabilty and longevity probably more times than you would ever fire the bow in a life time.. 

Cheers
Tim


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

tsilvers said:


> Whar r you saying???
> 
> Is the Allegiance faster than the guardian or did i miss something... I thought they were relatively close in performance...  As far as the Iron Mace.. I would have loved to see it in the test as well... And the envy... Not sure anybody even has one of those bows yet... Crap I would have liked to see every current production bow tested for that matter... If you haven't figured it out yet... This is a popularity contest.. One prom queen against another.. Of course everybody has a different idea or notion as to who the prom queen is or should be... I think PSE picked the right group to compare to... Obviously the ones constantly raved about here... there all good bows in there own right...
> 
> ...


In what aspects are you saying that the blacknight is not close. The biggest thing you are hearing about this new xforce is it's speed, and it kills me that everyone thinks it is so sweet that someone has a bow out there going that fast, heck bowtech did it for years and stopped because of low sales. Also just so you don't think that I am just knocking on the xforce as I am not, the biggest thing about it I don't like is the limbs having to bend so far, and besides the riser design is the same reason I don't care for the BOWTECH,GUARDIAN AND COMMANDER. I personally feel the limbs have to bend to much and are so short that they are creating a point where they are putting alot more stress in one certain area of the limb that they are going to break. Now with that being said I could be wrong, but only time will tell. Also like mentioned earlier what if bowtech gave the allegiance a short brace height like they had on the blacknight, it would be as fast as the xforce. The exforce just is not too me that special. Bill.


----------



## jesmith18 (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm wondering why they chose the Vectrix over the Vulcan to compare with it?


----------



## Kendallcougar3 (Mar 30, 2006)

*pse WHO*

Sorry, pulled one back, only cause the guy next to me said " try this one, tell me what ya think". Pulled it back and put it back. I didn't realize there was so much hype on this bow, or maybe I would have given it more thought, but it didn't give me a reason to.... Maybe it's very accurate and forgiving. We'll see down the road, until then I'll stick with my true love...Allegiance for Ever.


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*X-force*

Well I have owned the 07Ally and equalizer.The x-force draws as smooth and is much much quieter as well as the extra 10-15fps plus better feeling grip.I love my new one and I am by no means a PSE guy.There will be other brand loyal guys take shots at it cant help that.Its a awsome bow PSE has a real hit.Im sure bowtech and the other brands will have an answer for it next year,thats how these cutting edge bows are devoloped.Im sure some engineers in secret underground labs are conspiring as we speak.


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

ndbowhunter said:


> Nice bow, but put a 6" brace height on a bowtech and see what happens!!


Ever heard of the Black Knight????


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

bill_rollins said:


> OK well now I'm saying it and I ain't no newbie, also I'm sure the x force is a nice bow, but in this video why didn't pse use the allegience for bowtech's bow versuses the gaurdian, also why wasn't the HCA Iron Mace brought into it as well, and even the envy from elite. Also if bowtech still made the blacknight they could of compared that, and I personally will take the blacknight over ANY bow on the market. One thing I do not like about the x force is the limb angles, look at them at full draw there is just noway they are not going to have problems with those. Bill.


Yea whatever, next!!!!!


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

bill_rollins said:


> In what aspects are you saying that the blacknight is not close. The biggest thing you are hearing about this new xforce is it's speed, and it kills me that everyone thinks it is so sweet that someone has a bow out there going that fast, heck bowtech did it for years and stopped because of low sales. Also just so you don't think that I am just knocking on the xforce as I am not, the biggest thing about it I don't like is the limbs having to bend so far, and besides the riser design is the same reason I don't care for the BOWTECH,GUARDIAN AND COMMANDER. I personally feel the limbs have to bend to much and are so short that they are creating a point where they are putting alot more stress in one certain area of the limb that they are going to break. Now with that being said I could be wrong, but only time will tell. Also like mentioned earlier what if bowtech gave the allegiance a short brace height like they had on the blacknight, it would be as fast as the xforce. The exforce just is not too me that special. Bill.


So you think one more inch of bh will give a bowtech 20+fps???? Come on!!!!


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

jesmith18 said:


> I'm wondering why they chose the Vectrix over the Vulcan to compare with it?


Why would it matter????


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree that the speed and KE comparison isn't exactly a fair comparison, but the sound level was very impressive. I also enjoyed watching how the bows reacted after the shot. The guardian behaved nothing like I would've imagined going solely by the reviews here on AT. I had a chance to shoot X force and was impressed. A very good offering from PSE this year.


----------



## ozdog (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks for the link, very interesting. Glad to see PSE raise the bar.


----------



## Straight Arrow (Feb 22, 2003)

I think if they would have made it with a 7" brace height and still had speed in the 320-330fps,it would turn alot more heads.

I would like to shoot one any way but THE BRACE height does make a difference to alot of us,especially for hunting with heavy clothes.


----------



## bowfisher227 (Aug 4, 2006)

they should test speed bows with speed bows like
prestige
allegiance with speed mods
vulcan

why shoot a speed bow and test it aganist hunting bows


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

bowfisher227 said:


> they should test speed bows with speed bows like
> prestige
> allegiance with speed mods
> vulcan
> ...


because it was top of the line/best selling bows for the other companies....


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

bowfisher227 said:


> they should test speed bows with speed bows like
> prestige
> allegiance with speed mods
> vulcan
> ...


I have had the 07 ally and prestige the x-force is quieter and 10-15fps faster than either.:wink:


----------



## crarbo1 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Just shot one today!*

I was fortunate today to shoot one of these bows. I too was concerned with the brace height of this bow. To give you some background in what I'm about to say I will mention that I have never had a bow, not slap my arm if I shot using back tension. It is not a matter of draw length either for me becuase I have went from 27" draw to 29" draw and all did the same thing. The only way I could prevent this is with a STS. Oh, and these bows ranged from 7" to 8.25" brace heights, all hitting my arm. So, today I go in to shoot this bow, drove almost 2 hours to do so, fully expecting it to slap my arm but I wanted to see for my self. This bow was set to 29" draw at 62#'s and shooting with backtension it did not slap my arm. The crazy thing is, that draw was 1" longer than what I normally shoot. And I do shot PSE/AR's now. I was impressed with this and think that it would not be a factor in the woods, with or without an STS or similar device. FYI, I shot that 29", 62#, with a 361gn arrow, with a Wisker Buiscuit rest, no peep, and string loop, at a very fast 311fps. On a futher note, the handshock was very minimal, it was quiet, the draw cycle was better than what I thought it was going to be. It has a little hump to get into the stop but not to bad, at least at 62. Sorry to ramble like this but I wanted to give you my opinion on this bow.
PSE has a winner with this. Now the hard part, finding the money to buy one.

Chuck


----------



## moose68 (Feb 9, 2007)

i shot this bow, its a great bow, its everything PSE says it is... fast, quiet,low hand shock. that being said, i also shot the synergy, and iron mace. both of these bows have 7+ inches of BH. i bought the mace. at 27.5 inch draw,l i'm getting 314 with a 350gr. arrow. bow comes with winners choice strings and barnsdale limbs. all for 649 bucks, a fair bit less than the PSE. not to mention i watched another mace set up at 30- 70 shoot at 343 with 350 gr. arrow, thats with a peep and loop. and HCA warranty goes down to 3 gr. per pound, see anyone else backing their product like that?


----------



## jesmith18 (Jan 12, 2007)

Bonehead1 said:


> Why would it matter????


It matters because if they're comparing it to other manufacturers "comparable bows", then they should of used the Vulcan which shoots 10 fps faster than the Vectrix.


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks like a sweet hunting bow. All around that is all it would be to me. I would hate to have this in my hands when being tested for speed before any national tournaments!!! PSE has a good thing going here and I hope it holds up well for them. I just wonder how many other manufactures can duplicate this type of performance, but choose not to go there? Just a thought.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

jesmith18 said:


> It matters because if they're comparing it to other manufacturers "comparable bows", then they should of used the Vulcan which shoots 10 fps faster than the Vectrix.


which is still 25 fps. slower and doesn't sell as well as the Vectrix....so what is your point?


----------



## jesmith18 (Jan 12, 2007)

trimantrekokc said:


> which is still 25 fps. slower and doesn't sell as well as the Vectrix....so what is your point?


what aren't you understanding? I realize their bow is faster than the rest, I'm not saying the bow is bad, I'm saying the better choice of a hoyt bow to compare with the X-force would be the Vulcan, which also happens to have the same brace height as the X-force. It was a sincere question, I wasn't being a smart ass. Hope this was clear enough for you...


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

jesmith18 said:


> It matters because if they're comparing it to other manufacturers "comparable bows", then they should of used the Vulcan which shoots 10 fps faster than the Vectrix.


Like I said, what does it matter it is still too slow. They wanted to compare it with the popular hunting bows. And most of all that it is a shooter and will out perform 9 out of 10 bows with 10lbs less draw!!!!


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

PSE is the first manufacture that has to put their competitors (Mathew's, Bowtech, Hoyt) bows on their web site to attempt to make theirs seem better. I haven't seen other bow manufactures do this sort of marketing practice. :mg: Hey PSE! ...an ole say that you should be aware of is: "When you try to make someone look bad, you make yourself look worse." There you have it. ...a desperate company taking desperate measures to "Catch us if you can!" :nyah: 
Cheers!


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

Tecumseh said:


> PSE is the first manufacture that has to put their competitors (Mathew's, Bowtech, Hoyt) bows on their web site to attempt to make theirs seem better. I haven't seen other bow manufactures do this sort of marketing practice. :mg: Hey PSE! ...an ole say that you should be aware of is: "When you try to make someone look bad, you make yourself look worse." There you have it. ...a desperate company taking desperate measures to "Catch us if you can!" :nyah:
> Cheers!


desperate measures by a desperate company...are you kidding??? they probably sell more bows than any company,including Mathews....i dont mean to burst your "Mathews bubble",but they have been caught...by several companies...maybe not in sales,but there are awesome bows out there with excellent quality and design that arent made by Mathews...


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

jesmith18 said:


> It matters because if they're comparing it to other manufacturers "comparable bows", then they should of used the Vulcan which shoots 10 fps faster than the Vectrix.



I have to agree here. 2 bows, both 33" ATA, both with a 6" brace height.... but one that shoots 25 fps (real-world!) faster than the other (manufacturers claimed speed). Yep, it would be a more apples for apples test, but one is a Granny Smith...


----------



## taz69 (Dec 20, 2006)

*X-Force*

have seen a 78# Black knight shoot next to a X- Force at 69# Shooting a 300RXW both at 30" the X won by 9fts. BK was shooting 5575:thumbs_up


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

I understand they are taking on the most poular bows out there but I do agree with some that a bow with a 6 inch brace height should be compared more to speed bows. 

I have not had the opportunity to try one but I am interested. I'd like to see for myself how harsh the draw cycle is, at that speed I would expect it to be pretty rough. 

I was impressed by the noise comparison, expected the PSE to be louder than the other bows. If the bow does have a smoother draw cycle than expected I think they've got a great product here.

My biggest surprise was how poorly the Vectrix performed in the test, slowest by far AND the loudest!


----------

